

Jordan Mechner, Creator Of Prince Of Persia, Finds Original Source Code - kurtable
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/30/jordan-mechner-creator-of-prince-of-persia-finds-original-source-code-in-his-dads-closet/

======
Kurtz79
I didn't know about the old journals about Prince of Persia creation,
absolutely fantastic reading, very inspirational.

